# IASCA NY SQ event... Mid winter



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking to set up a show @ Syracuse Customs in Brewerton NY. Sundays work for them. It will be inside- 6-8 cars at a time... The end of January is ideal. Place your votes for date/ and event type... 1x or 2x- price will be set by event type and amount of people attending.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sounds interesting.. very. interestingggg. But seriously i might have to take a break from snowboarding one day this winter to come


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes! It could be a 1 or 2x as long we have a certified judge. I would only do sound since install in winter for me is a PITA. 

Date, propose a few and ill see


----------



## alton (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice post. I like it. Thanks for sharing these information. Keep it up. :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

basshead said:


> Yes! It could be a 1 or 2x as long we have a certified judge. I would only do sound since install in winter for me is a PITA.
> 
> Date, propose a few and ill see


you and me both. And yes throw some dates our way!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I am now certified. And I think to have reasonable attendance I should figure out what day the Super Bowl is and avoid that... For you northerners its comparable to national beaver day.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Didn't like my thread? Lol



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

1/13
1/20
1/27

Are all Sundays. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Superbowl is 2/3. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

basshead said:


> Yes! It could be a 1 or 2x as long we have a certified judge. I would only do sound since install in winter for me is a PITA.
> 
> Date, propose a few and ill see


Start saving up on gas money

Once a date is agreed upon, I can go ahead and make myself un-available at work


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Didn't like my thread? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Saw it after.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> Start saving up on gas money
> 
> Once a date is agreed upon, I can go ahead and make myself un-available at work


Awesome. Canadians travel in packs right? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Awesome. Canadians travel in packs right?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


In flocks, just like geese.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Should be able to make it.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I vote for 1/13. We missed the last one by one day. I think it was Saturday last year and I drove up on a Sunday. Duh.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone need a judge from the land of Canada.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Woo. Up to Brian. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Who else is in? We need to stack this Pro-AM class. 

It was awesome having 4 cars in my class @ the last show.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Anyone need a judge from the land of Canada.


Can we pay you in Tim Hortons donuts?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Who else is in? We need to stack this Pro-AM class.
> 
> It was awesome having 4 cars in my class @ the last show.


I'm 96% sure I am in. Don't care about 1x-2x as long as you put me in BowDown's class in Iasca.  Don't have a pref for date either, although I guess I would like a later date like the 27th since that will give my wallet some time to recover from the Christmas Beating.

Edit: Might want to put up a poll with the possible dates/


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

This would be my first competitive showing. I don't know what I need to in order to register. I've got a system I would classify as SQ oriented. I would like to be judged against others. Somebody help me out.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

You just need to show up with your car. Usually no money is collected until the day of the show. You do not need to be an IASCA member to compete. The judge can inspect your car and put you into the correct class at the show.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

If you have a build log we can give you an idea of class... Or a descriptive list of install..


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Since we've only had one vote for a day... Does the 20th work? The shop owner request it being near the end of the month- if the 13th is going to be the only day I can ask.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

1/20/13 is fine here.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> 1/20/13 is fine here.


Same here.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> If you have a build log we can give you an idea of class... Or a descriptive list of install..


Build is rather basic in my 2006 Murano. Avic Z-140, 6.5 components up front, 6.5 coaxials in the rear doors. Two JL 13W1's in a custom fiberglass enclosure.

Amplification: 25X4 to the biamped front stage, 35X2 to the rears. 600W total to the subs.

I applied copious amounts of sound deadening to the doors only. I used 1/0 power, Audioquest line level and speaker for the fronts. Audioquest speaker for the rear and sub.

I'm not sure how much info you need for a class, but that should give someone an idea of how much work I have into it if that helps.

I'm also curious approx. what cost the entry fee is. I will need to know how much cash to bring. I read about paying in donuts, but my drive is from an hour away and I'll surely eat them before I get there.

Also, Jan. 20th would be perfect for me.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So the front speakers are in the stock location? Is the tweeter mounted in the stock location as well? Did you have to modify the door sheet metal, or interior pieces for installation? 

Those are the main factors.

I'll let Brian estimate pricing. It's a bit subjective to how many people we have. The more the cheaper.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

sirvent_95 said:


> Build is rather basic in my 2006 Murano. Avic Z-140, 6.5 components up front, 6.5 coaxials in the rear doors. Two JL 13W1's in a custom fiberglass enclosure.
> 
> Amplification: 25X4 to the biamped front stage, 35X2 to the rears. 600W total to the subs.
> 
> ...


Who did the install?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Depends... 20-30 for a single point event... 40-50 for a 2x... Any votes on points???? Blair? Justin?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll do a 2x.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> Who did the install?


I did the whole install, thanx for the cost info. 

I'm in for two vehicles then.

Both cars use factory speaker locations with no vehicle modifications.

As far as points, I'm not familiar with this part so I'll go along with whatever everyone else is doing.

It's the first time having any of my vehicles judged, so I'm sure it will be interesting for me to see all the specifics that make up a score.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks like you would be in rookie... Points count towards finals- you need x amount of points to attend... you get 10 for first 9 for second and so on.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

going to make this one a single point event- going to lock it very soon.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


>


Nice. Lol



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Want me to make the awards again?


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome. I hopefully will have a revamped sub stage by then. Looking to capture some points once unobtainable.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Even if your car is parked for the winter it will be worth attending this... There will be several great cars to audition- then there will be bowdowns...  it should be 70 and sunny. Lets get a list of confirmed people going...

Sheri- rustbucketgrl
Me-
Justin- Bowdown
Tom (syr customs) tommybuiltinc
Blown mustang aka:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Even if your car is parked for the winter it will be worth attending this... There will be several great cars to audition- then there will be bowdowns...  it should be 70 and sunny. Lets get a list of confirmed people going...
> 
> Sheri- rustbucketgrl
> Me-
> ...


Mike- Goodstuff


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Tom Thornton - Blown Mustang GT <--- White 1990 Honda Accord from the Pottsville show


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> There will be several great cars to audition- then there will be bowdowns...


Ah, in a class of my own. Nice. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

9am registration 10:30 kickoff sound good?

BTW lunch is on us....


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I get to sleep in, and have free lunch!!!??? I'm definitely in! LOL!


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in for two cars. Just for fun I'd like to see how my systems stack up against others.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> I get to sleep in, and have free lunch!!!??? I'm definitely in! LOL!


who said anything about lunch being free? I just said it was on us... :surprised:


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Clever!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ive sent this to a few people as well. there are some NY and NJ people who will need iasca points


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like a great meet is brewing



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be there!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> I will be there!


Close- it's "I will find you there"


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Iasca Membership renewed for the current season... bring on the shows!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Iasca Membership renewed for the current season... bring on the shows!


Is there a time of day when the Iasca site doesn't totally suck? 

Have they announced any shows? 
If so do you have to search by zip code just to figure out where they are?
Have they announced any results from any contest in the last year and a half for christ sakes?
I want to join the fun, but they need to get some **** together....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Is there a time of day when the Iasca site doesn't totally suck?
> 
> Have they announced any shows?
> If so do you have to search by zip code just to figure out where they are?
> ...


Their Site does suck. I do think think the results from the end of summer showdown are on there yet. Moe is working on a new sq cd and has been catching up from finals. Hopefully the info/points get posted. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I just look for up and coming shows. There really isn't a lot of them so it's not hard to sort them out. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump. 
Is this a lock for Jan 20th?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it is. Registration will be taken care of this week.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Can't wait for this show.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

My car has never sounded better. 

Get those tweets mounted down goodstuff? Still need that roxul? I completely forgot in my haste to bring some to Pottsville.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> My car has never sounded better.
> 
> Get those tweets mounted down goodstuff? Still need that roxul? I completely forgot in my haste to bring some to Pottsville.


Yeah I don't know what to do with the tweeters. 
Yes I could use a little of it.
Have a few things under wraps right now....


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll stop by to listen to a few cars

Def can't compete, lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very cool man. Most if not all cars should be open for demos. Bring along some reference material if you want to do your own judge/compare-o.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

eggyhustles said:


> I'll stop by to listen to a few cars
> 
> Def can't compete, lol.


Why not? Your sig looks nice enough?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Why not? Your sig looks nice enough?


True. Judging fees are pretty cheap.. you'll be spending alot more in gas. Might as well get some critiques and suggestions?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Is this meet a go? Rookie here looking to attend and get some education.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it is... I've been working on getting in touch with them to book it... Just been very busy... Good news is as of today I have an hour and 15 mins a day I can call mine again.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Yes it is... I've been working on getting in touch with them to book it... Just been very busy... Good news is as of today I have an hour and 15 mins a day I can call mine again.


Official yet?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump/


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas for some contests? Snowman building contest? Pasta eating contest? Thoughts?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

How bout we feed you wheat and me milk and have a farting contest?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Howbout' we feed me a gulten free garlic pizza followed by a gluten free chesse. (Ask Sheri how bad her night was) ((ps I slept like a baby that night))


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Umm no. How about an xtant leather sub throwing contest. Or a sentra demo derby. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd like to volunteer a Ford Fusion Sport to enter the derby.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chefhow said:


> How bout we feed you wheat and me milk and have a farting contest?


I'll just grab a 1/4 pounder meal from mickey-dees, on my way down and show you where Saddam hid those WMDs


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bring it, I'm always game for clearing an auditorium. Don't blame me when the food comes back up from the odor though...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

so much hate for the car that is going to beat yours 


IB for IrritableBowelCivic?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> so much hate for the car that is going to beat yours
> 
> 
> IB for IrritableBowelCivic?


You can throw all the money you want at it. Let's see you tune it. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> so much hate for the car that is going to beat yours
> 
> 
> IB for IrritableBowelCivic?


Is that what I had, in your ride


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> You can throw all the money you want at it. Let's see you tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


I think you will be impressed...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> You can throw all the money you want at it. Let's see you tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


I added a pair of 80$ coax's and have 20$ worth of midbasses.... hows that throwing money at it?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

And a processor. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Am looking forward to hearing the pillars outside the pvc. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> And a processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


aren't you running one also?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> aren't you running one also?


I am. Are you adding one in addition to the HU now? Bet it adds about 9x's the speaker investment .

Either way, do what you want.. but it's nice to have you in the Pro-AM class now. Adds another element to SQ competition.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm bringing a whole new setup and car.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I'm bringing a whole new setup and car.


Awesome! Had no idea a new build had started. You going to compete? What class?


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

BowDown said:


> True. Judging fees are pretty cheap.. you'll be spending alot more in gas. Might as well get some critiques and suggestions?


i"ll be there!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

We will be doing dinner sat. night for anyone that's spending the night. We will meet at the shop and then head out from there... The holiday inn express is a couple miles away and from what I saw of thrill houses room last time they are nice...
Yeap! I said that!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> We will be doing dinner sat. night for anyone that's spending the night. We will meet at the shop and then head out from there... The holiday inn express is a couple miles away and from what I saw of thrill houses room last time they are nice...
> Yeap! I said that!


Whoa. Lmk I may be in for some Utica pizza company. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> We will be doing dinner sat. night for anyone that's spending the night. We will meet at the shop and then head out from there... The holiday inn express is a couple miles away and from what I saw of thrill houses room last time they are nice...
> Yeap! I said that!


that place we went last time wasnt bad, free live Music and entertainment even in the bathrooms:laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Blumpkin ftw!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Seems as though I may have rummaged up a few more locals!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

You getting trophies or do you need some awards designed? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone have an interest a money round?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I may be..

Who's the judge?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Anyone have an interest a money round?


Yes.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Unsure... Just a thought.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds good to me though. I kind of kick myself for not getting in on the one in Pottsville.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Awesome! Had no idea a new build had started. You going to compete? What class?


If I'm driving up I'm competing.
Not sure what class yet but it's looking like Amateur


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thinking a peer judging might be in order.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Thinking a peer judging might be in order.


Like everyone votes for a car? Single cash payout? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone judges all the cars but theirs... We come up with a list of tracks and things to judge based on your daily listening... Maybe 3 min time limit to judge each car? 15 buck buy in? 50% for first 30 for 2nd 20 for third and entry fee for 4th?

That way pretty much 15 bucks gets you feedback from 10+ people and a chance to hear every car.... Just throwing my thoughts down- feel free to run with it- after all it is a show for you guys.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm in. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

This would be the part where you guys list some songs and some things that you judge a system on at 80mph- 

Impact- emotion- and such.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Why not just have people use the cd of their choice and keep the same track for each evaluation. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm thinking that too- thoughts on the way home... pick 2 tracks have 5 min's in each car... trial run on your own car at first.... but now we need a points system


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> I'm thinking that too- thoughts on the way home... pick 2 tracks have 5 min's in each car... trial run on your own car at first.... but now we need a points system


Still got one of those ultimate edge score sheets? Those might work. I think I have one I can scan. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Eh- just come up with our own... No need for safety as long as it won't catch on fire or harm the listener...

I'm thinking more about feelings and how much you get into the music... Rather than the technical side of things- I'm I out in left field?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well we can leave off safety. I'll send ya a Mms of it. If anything it will give ya ideas. What did the one chef use look like? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Everyone judges all the cars but theirs... We come up with a list of tracks and things to judge based on your daily listening... Maybe 3 min time limit to judge each car? 15 buck buy in? 50% for first 30 for 2nd 20 for third and entry fee for 4th?
> 
> That way pretty much 15 bucks gets you feedback from 10+ people and a chance to hear every car.... Just throwing my thoughts down- feel free to run with it- after all it is a show for you guys.


Didnt I already do this at One Baltimore show?

Single Track for every car per person. I'd have to dig out that score sheet but it was fairly simple.
the End of Summer score sheet was too complicated for this.


with the amount of people that maybe coming to this event, I am not going to commit to anything additional since you can only fit 6 cars in at a time.
6hr drive home and a show that finishes late and driving through snow is not a good time for many down this way.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Didnt I already do this at One Baltimore show?
> 
> Single Track for every car per person. I'd have to dig out that score sheet but it was fairly simple.
> the End of Summer score sheet was too complicated for this.
> ...


I just wanted to say on that note that I will not be preregistering just in case the weather is bad and I can't get there.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

No preregistration- a intent to come for head count it fine... Common what's a little frozen water?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bring on the snow tires.  



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Bring on the snow tires.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


0-60 fusion vs rav4... I won't lock the diff in.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump bumpty bump bump.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> 0-60 fusion vs rav4... I won't lock the diff in.


Ya I don't think there's a contest there. Nokians, less torque, better weight distribution... Ya got that one. I have a hard enough time with torque steer with 235 summers in the rain. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I takes em where I can get em


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there a date set yet for this event? I would really like to attend.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Is there a date set yet for this event? I would really like to attend.


1/20/2013



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

BowDown said:


> 1/20/2013
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Great, do I need to pre-register or can I just show up day of event? Going to need directions from 81 N too. Thanks again.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No pre-registration required. See you there! 

Directions are cake from 81. I think the street address is posted on the first Page. 

Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's the address :


http://www.syracusecustoms.com/Contact


Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

its a left off 81- and right onto 11.... super easy!


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok guys, just one more thing, what time? I figure 2 hour +/- drive to get there.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

> Registration opens at 9:30am and show begins at 10:15am. FREE Food, door prizes, contests!!!!!! This will be a SQC Format. $25 for IASCA Members and $30 for non-members.
> 
> Syracuse Customs | Syracuse's Car Audio Experts 13029
> 
> ...


Syracuse Customs 2013 'SNOBALL' Official Event Link

Not sure what kind of event this is going to be with the name SnoBall.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Syracuse Customs 2013 'SNOBALL' Official Event Link
> 
> Not sure what kind of event this is going to be with the name SnoBall.


They know about your car turning back into a pumpkin at midnight.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> This would be the part where you guys list some songs and some things that you *judge a system on at 80mph-
> 
> *Impact- emotion- and such.


Are you saying we are going to be judged at 80mph?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Drive by judging.. it's all the rage.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Are you saying we are going to be judged at 80mph?


Lol... Sure if you'd like!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Lol... Sure if you'd like!


I heard that Doppler effect is a ***** though. :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I heard that Doppler effect is a ***** though. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Goodstuff- after reviewing with moe at iasca we can put you in amateur... I clarified the meaning of oem look... I will chat with you about points at the event.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

There goes 2 from ProAM. :lol:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Goodstuff- after reviewing with moe at iasca we can put you in amateur... I clarified the meaning of oem look... I will chat with you about points at the event.


Would that be considered an "easier" class? 
Could I still be in Pro-Am if I wanted?

Edit- my trunk is very non-oem looking? It is cleaner than this now. Looks the same though.

Edit 2: Also going to mod the seat rails. Hoping to have that done before the contest.

Edit 3: Just put me in whatever class Justin is in, lol. 

If I change something mid season what happens? Am I reclassified into a different class and then would have to earn enough points in that class to make it to finals? Or would I just be disqualified?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Seat Rails takes you out of Am and directly into Pro-Am
I wouldnt say any class is easier once you get to finals. All the classes are stacked


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Edit 3: Just put me in whatever class Justin is in, lol.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

General rule is you can move up back you cannot move back down. If you change something that bumps you up, normally you can take points with you that youve already acculmuated


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> General rule is you can move up back you cannot move back down. If you change something that bumps you up, normally you can take points with you that youve already acculmuated


Thanks Mic. Thinking about finals more and learning what it will take to qualify. Wish I would have voted for a 2x event.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I will call and ask if I can up it if you guys would like.... Going to be $200.00 more... So fees would go up... 30/35 I'm guessing would be the new price schedule... Who's in for which point scale?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd be in for a 2x.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I can still upgrade it... Are people down for basic awards with a little higher fee?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> I will call and ask if I can up it if you guys would like.... Going to be $200.00 more... So fees would go up... 30/35 I'm guessing would be the new price schedule... Who's in for which point scale?


Still cheaper than paying for additional events/hotels etc to make the necessary points.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> I can still upgrade it... Are people down for basic awards with a little higher fee?


Don't care what the awards look like. 
They could be bronze dildo's for all I care, as long as mine has a 1st on it. :laugh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> I can still upgrade it... Are people down for basic awards with a little higher fee?


Really don't care about a trophy or whatever. The printed ones we've used before fit well in my scoresheet folder.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Don't care what the awards look like.
> They could be bronze dildo's for all I care, as long as mine has a 1st on it. :laugh:


Going to have to raid bowdowns closet if you want those- just warning ya that bronze is turning a bit brown.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Going to have to raid bowdowns closet if you want those- just warning ya that bronze is turning a bit brown.


You're just jealous no one has given you an award for your **** size. Course it would of been cheaper for them to award the small guys.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Don't care what the awards look like.
> They could be bronze dildo's for all I care, as long as mine has a 1st on it. :laugh:


May just have to settle for first loser on this one .


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Going to have to raid bowdowns closet if you want those- just warning ya that bronze is turning a bit brown.


And now I wish I hadn't said that. Lol.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> May just have to settle for first loser on this one .


Yeah, I won't feel bad for you. :mean:


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Ya I don't think there's a contest there. Nokians, less torque, better weight distribution... Ya got that one. I have a hard enough time with torque steer with 235 summers in the rain. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


235 summers in the rain?! That's one old vehicle. What is it, a horse?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

sirvent_95 said:


> 235 summers in the rain?! That's one old vehicle. What is it, a horse?


I don't follow.. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

Lame attempt at humor by taking "235 summers of driving in the rain" from "driving 235 summers in the rain". Of course I know it's 235 width tires, but I pictured someone who has driven 235 years worth of summers in the rain. And of course that would pre-date motor vehicles considerably...hence the horse comment.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ah. I'm usually the king of odd links.. But that totally flew over my head. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

what a drive this is gonna be


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I can be in manhatten in 4 hours... 3.5 without stopping and hauling ass.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

4 hrs for me + customs


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

that's the welcome home handshake eh'?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

can I get a show of hands for who is in for a 2x event at 30 for members and 35 for non members?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

works for me


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

After that kind of greeting at the border, $35 aint nuthin'


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> that's the welcome home handshake eh'?


Naw, that's a "Aww, man....You found my weed, ey?"


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> Naw, that's a "Aww, man....You found my weed, ey?"


Lol



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> can I get a show of hands for who is in for a 2x event at 30 for members and 35 for non members?


I'm in. What time?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Tune is coming together now.. Definitely want this show to be double points.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Tune is coming together now.. Definitely want this show to be double points.


It is. 
Just talked to the main office since I had a bit of trouble registering , 
but all set now.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> It is.
> Just talked to the main office since I had a bit of trouble registering ,
> but all set now.


What are you talking about Willis? Becoming an IASCA member?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> What are you talking about Willis? Becoming an IASCA member?


Yes.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Dude, where's my CIV?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Dude, where's my CIV? :uhoh2::uhoh2::uhoh2:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe the afformentioned Customs agent can help. He seemed to enjoy that kind of thing...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

drifting contest in the nearest snow covered parking lot.... must say Sheri's vehicle rocks sideways in the snow....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it! 3 weeks to go. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

How much snow did you get in NY during the last storm?
Car is having issues...ghost in the machine type ****....can't find this odd noise it's making...think it's the alternator.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

As I was leaving the was a few inches falling- not sure on totals.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

We got about 10-14" for Christmas and like 4-6" during the last storm. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

baby new year


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ok- Can I ask a favor? let anyone within a 4-5 hour ride that you might know about this? I'm going to send an email asking about adding 2 seat and install for anyone that might need it... 

I'd like the shop owner and myself to break even on this and your help getting people to attend would be great!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> baby new year


Neat. Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm using the same amp. I really like mine, as I'm sure you will like your too!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

We are in for install and 2 seat!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Crickets. :lol:



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Crickets. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


That's what she said?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Too early to get a roster list? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Too early to get a roster list?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


You scared?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol. No. Car sounds decent. Tune is from scratch.. I'm sure there will be constructive criticism. Just curious who's competing. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Unless people pre register its a waste to take a roll call, too many people back out last second.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya this is true. Just curious who the extra 5 were that yeti mentioned on facebook. Lol. Guess we'll see in 2 weeks. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I will be there barring extreme weather or pending mechanical issues.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The rustbucket II... Tom. Bob. 2-3 of customers. Maybe the rustbucket I. Tintbox. Mic. Chef. Julian. Blair. Goodstuff. Ibcivic I think. Louis - spelling? Few more...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> The rustbucket II... Tom. Bob. 2-3 of customers. Maybe the rustbucket I. Tintbox. Mic. Chef. Julian. Blair. Goodstuff. Ibcivic I think. Louis - spelling? Few more...


Cool. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow. I'm impressed with the way the beater sounds!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Wow. I'm impressed with the way the beater sounds!


Starts the countdown till system revamp. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> baby new year





BowDown said:


> Neat. Hope it works out for ya.





Blown Mustang GT said:


> I'm using the same amp. I really like mine, as I'm sure you will like your too!


I used to own one then sold it after a few weeks. 
Happy to have it back.
Two things to finish installing, more tuning and it's go time.
Hoping the noises from the engine were related to the dog food that it was encased in, ftl, lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it! After today I'm happier with my tune than previously done with the h700.  



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hope to get the engine noise figured out today...weather seems like it's going to be ok for next week, fingers crossed.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Hope to get the engine noise figured out today...weather seems like it's going to be ok for next week, fingers crossed.


Outside of a bit of floor noise my cars tune is ready! Just hoping the digital module comes in by the show. Should fix the floor noise.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Outside of a bit of floor noise my cars tune is ready! Just hoping the digital module comes in by the show. Should fix the floor noise.


Yeah it's not stereo engine noise, it's a noise from the engine, lol.

Go 30-40 mph, let off the gas till it downshifts, slowly step on the gas again and hear crickets at 1700 rpm. 
Step on the brake or gas, push it past 1700 rpm and crickets go away.
No noise at start-up, idle, or parked. 
Noise also seems to be triggered by bumps in the road.
Accelerate normally or hard and no noise, only in that speed range with 1700 rpm.
Comes from front of engine compartment.
Alternator, power steering pump, water pump are suspects.
Belts are tight.
Been on top of preventative maintanence, timing belts and what not.
No loss of performance or other signs of failure besides dash lights burning out which suggests alt failure which is 1st suspect.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Yeah it's not stereo engine noise, it's a noise from the engine, lol.
> 
> Go 30-40 mph, let off the gas till it downshifts, slowly step on the gas again and hear crickets at 1700 rpm. Stepping on the brake or gas, push it past 1700 and crickets go away.
> No noise at start-up, idle, or parked.
> ...


Tranny issues? Maybe a motor mount or heat shield? Sounds like a fun troubleshooting adventure. LOL.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Tranny issues? Maybe a motor mount or *heat shield*? Sounds like a fun troubleshooting adventure. LOL.


Already fixed that, lol. I thought motor mount but it's rpm related so I don't think so. Don't wanna even think tranny.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> . Don't wanna even think about a tranny.


I try not to as well, although for some it may be difficult...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I try not to as well, although for some it may be difficult...


Just tuck and roll.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Just tuck and roll.


Ok Buffalo Bill...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Just tuck and roll.





chefhow said:


> Ok Buffalo Bill...


Lol......Dood?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Ok Buffalo Bill...


Can't say I follow that one.. :laugh:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Silence of the Lambs...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Silence of the Lambs...


Ah.. Never seen it. Should really watch it though.. lol.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

cant wait

Part of me hopes it snows since i raised my car back up and threw the stock wheels on

she looks so ugly lol


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

edzyy said:


> cant wait
> 
> Part of me hopes it snows since i raised my car back up and threw the stock wheels on
> 
> she looks so ugly lol


I love snow- but for everyone else's sake I hope it stays away... Can't look much worse than my car does- stock height... 4 doors... Man hope my next winter beater/ daily driver is a bit more me


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Ah.. Never seen it. Should really watch it though.. lol.


That movie ****ed up my head. I'm not really kidding. 

On a side note, we took the belts off and spun the alt and power steering pulleys and found bearing noise in the alt. Oddly enough I've never been happier to have a broken car because I found the ****ing noise before anything other than some dash lights got damaged and I won't get ass raped for a tow and have to deal with some unknown mechanic in New York.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

found out i wont be able to make it -_- got into a fender bender and doubt my car is in any position to make it plus i have to film a snowboarding competition the same day. god damn i really wanted to come


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> found out i wont be able to make it -_- got into a fender bender and doubt my car is in any position to make it plus i have to film a snowboarding competition the same day. god damn i really wanted to come


Drive a rental . good luck and sorry you can't make it. Saturday should be fun filled in the afternoon if you could stop out.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> I love snow- but for everyone else's sake I hope it stays away... Can't look much worse than my car does- stock height... 4 doors... Man hope my next winter beater/ daily driver is a bit more me


It hasn't been that bad in the city

Reached 53 earlier


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

edzyy said:


> It hasn't been that bad in the city
> 
> Reached 53 earlier


You do realize this is on the Door step of the snow capital of the northeast???  not too far from where they got 11' in one sitting a few years ago


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump....Seats won't be modded...Trying to find an alternator instead.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Almost here... Wow did that fly by!... Saturday night should be worth it if you can attend!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Tru. I'm glad my tune came together.. but I have alot of work to do for aesthetics by Sunday. LOL. Guess it will be what it is. 

So does that mean you'll be in Amateur goodstuff? :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Tru. I'm glad my tune came together.. but I have alot of work to do for aesthetics by Sunday. LOL. Guess it will be what it is.
> 
> So does that mean you'll be in Amateur goodstuff? :laugh:


Yes still in your class as far as I know.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Yes still in your class as far as I know.


You mean no.. :laugh: I'm in Pro-Am.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> You mean no.. :laugh: I'm in Pro-Am.


That's what I meant.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Amateur should be fun...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Yippee, remember kids, I am bone stock 100% factory. Go easy on an old guy...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

To the top, love
Hip hop love


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome to the jungle. 

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Get that alternator swapped goodstuff? 

Sent from my Nook HD+ via Tapatalk HD.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Get that alternator swapped goodstuff?
> 
> Sent from my Nook HD+ via Tapatalk HD.


Nope. Was waiting on a friend to get me an oem unit for less than going to the dealership but he's not calling me back. Sucks because I won't get it till probably Friday, and I have to put it in myself. Normally I wouldn't mind it just sucks having to trust it on a 5 hour trip with less than a few day's testing. Also have not been running the stereo at all, trying to baby it, so no tuning time, it's killing me....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Personally I have had good luck with NAPA alternators. They offer a lifetime warranty, and tend to be the same price as dealer cost OEM.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Personally I have had good luck with NAPA alternators. They offer a lifetime warranty, and tend to be the same price as dealer cost OEM.


Yeah I'm tempted to go that route at this point. 
Snowstorm today, better to get it over before the weekend.
Pacing around thinking about it because it's so slow at work and I drank too much coffee.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I won't be able make it... duty calls.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> I won't be able make it... duty calls.


That sucks man! Got drafted eh?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

BowDown said:


> That sucks man! Got drafted eh?


Yup, 1st yellow snow-ball infantry division. Gotta prep against the up-rising, after obama takes away your guns


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> Yup, 1st yellow snow-ball infantry division. Gotta prep against the up-rising, after obama takes away your guns


Obama is a douche. As is NY Governor Cuomo.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Center console is back in. 
Waiting on a call from my mechanic about the alt. 
Feeling like **** now though.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Center console is back in.
> Waiting on a call from my mechanic about the alt.
> Feeling like **** now though.


If ya got the flu you know what to do... stay home. :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> If ya got the flu you know what to do... stay home. :laugh:


I'll bring my bubble.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

seriously if youre sick, stay home.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> seriously if youre sick, stay home.


I'm good. 
A little too much silicone in the garage last night and not enough sleep. Feeling fine now. Still waiting on the f'ing alt though.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Almost game time! Less than 2 days. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Almost game time! Less than 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


DOOOOOOOD, YOU SHOULD HEAR MY CAR!!! ITS FUKING AWESOME, I HAVENT EVER HEARD IT SOOOOOO SWEET, I CANT WAIT TO SHOW UP AND BLOW YOU ALL AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

This thread is making me hate my job...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> DOOOOOOOD, YOU SHOULD HEAR MY CAR!!! ITS FUKING AWESOME, I HAVENT EVER HEARD IT SOOOOOO SWEET, I CANT WAIT TO SHOW UP AND BLOW YOU ALL AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Who's that? Is it Bose? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

No Blose here, it's gonna SHOCK you!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> No Blose here, it's gonna SHOCK you!!


Sweet. For a moment I thought eviling hacked your account. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

This is shaping up to a fun little show, this is actually the first time in 10 years of competing for me that I have ever been to show in the winter as well so im pretty stoked! Car is on rusty steelies, winter mats and covered in salt right now, should be good to roll!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Thrill_House said:


> This is shaping up to a fun little show, this is actually the first time in 10 years of competing for me that I have ever been to show in the winter as well so im pretty stoked! Car is on rusty steelies, winter mats and covered in salt right now, should be good to roll!


I hear ya. Had thoughts of cleaning my car... But really it will just get filthy again. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bored, been awake for about an hour, I'm hitting the road.
See you guys in a few hours!!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Just finished up the volume knob install. Lol. Will make the wife happy. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

tuning... playing at the shop- dinner @ 7:30ish for anyone in town- stop by.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Work calls 

Really wanted my setup critiqued, too.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Drive safe kiddddss


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Tis showtime. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

SO. JELLY!

Hopefully you guys take tons of pics!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

edzyy said:


> SO. JELLY!
> 
> Hopefully you guys take tons of pics!


Should be able to make it from just about anywhere in by ny kickoff time! Get moving!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

13 cars!!!


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Had a house full of sick people today; my wife, daughter, and oldest son all caught a stomach bug. My daughter is beginning to feel better, but the other two are still feeling blah!

I hope everyone had a great time. See you guys at the next one.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

hope all gets well soon and sorry you couldn't make it! Thanks again to everyone who came out!

goodstuff snapped pics! lets see what he got! 

Side note lets start to planning the spring show- and maybe we can hit 20 cars this time!

Julian, Mic, Steve, tommy... thanks!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I will write my thoughts and post the pics in the morning.
I meant to post this first video last night.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Great job on those pics man! What kind of work boots are those?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hope everyone had safe travels. I didn't realize the amount of snow people outside the snow belt were getting till about 1/2way home. :laugh: WTF.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I made it home in 4hours, NO traffic, and no snow once I got south of Binghamton.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Don't care about 1x-2x as long as you put me in BowDown's class in Iasca.


Congrats on the 2nd place win (against my 3rd place). Have some tweaking to do.. lost a good amount of points over my choice of heavy sub. I'll get you in the Spring. :laugh:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

patches of white out conditions, but otherwise no issues with travel

thanks again Brian, Steve and Tom at Syracuse Customs


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Great job on those pics man! What kind of work boots are those?


Timbo's on the toes and this is how it goes.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

can't wait to see the pics


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

This is the only picture I managed to get:










This install has multi-color led lighting that automatically cycles through the various colors. 

See goodstuff's video above to get the feel of the color change effect.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

This is Sirvent_95's Nissan Murano.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> Nice shots! Thanks. Next show I'm gonna be more bold about asking all you guys for pics of your cars. I was hesitant because I just met everyone.
> 
> We all had a good time. I've been involved with car audio for 15 years and this was my first competition. I brought my Mom with us since she bought me my first system I thought she would appreciate the thought. She did. In fact she asked me quite a few questions on the way home about some of it. Hmmm...was Mom actually paying attention all those years ago? Apparently so. :surprised:
> 
> For anyone who wasn't there, my boys came with us too. They worked on sound deadening for the doors, as well as the fiberglass box.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Timbo's on the toes and this is how it goes.
> Have not had a free minute at work.
> Will get the still pics up after.


Thats Brandon (wheresthebutta), not Blair (thrillhouse) talking w me and Howard


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Hope everyone had safe travels. I didn't realize the amount of snow people outside the snow belt were getting till about 1/2way home. :laugh: WTF.





chefhow said:


> I made it home in 4hours, NO traffic, and no snow once I got south of Binghamton.





Mic10is said:


> patches of white out conditions, but otherwise no issues with travel
> 
> thanks again Brian, Steve and Tom at Syracuse Customs




Going across route 9 in Vermont felt like I was driving down a ski slope, that kind of sucked. I trailed a Subaru Forester that seemed to have some awesome headlights or he ate a lot of carrots or some **** because he moved right though it till I lost him, and then I was totally blind. Once I made it though to NH it tapered off and was easy driving though.



BowDown said:


> Congrats on the 2nd place win (against my 3rd place). Have some tweaking to do.. lost a good amount of points over my choice of heavy sub. I'll get you in the Spring. :laugh:


Thank you. I'm sure you will give me a run for my money. 
The car pc has a lot of potential. 
If it makes you feel any better I didn't have my levels dialed in till the last second and you could have easily beat me.



Thanks for the correction Mic. 

I had a great time. 

Everyone was very gracious.

When I was making the drive out to this,
I wondered just wtf I was doing driving this distance,
and just how nuts I was to be addicted to something like car audio.
On the ride back it all made sense.

Thank you Steven, Tommy and Brian and everyone who had a hand in making this work.

Tommy I was impressed by your enthusiasm and spirit for your work, seems like Steve is lucky to have you on board at the shop, nice meeting you. 
Oh yeah I meant to suggest running those xs69's ( if you ever do) from 2k down, that seemed to clean them up a lot vs 3-4 k. 

Basshead (Sorry I forget, is your name Joe?) - Great meeting and talking with you. I should have got a better look at how you had installed everything.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

sirvent_95 said:


> Nice shots! Thanks. Next show I'm gonna be more bold about asking all you guys for pics of your cars. I was hesitant because I just met everyone.
> 
> We all had a good time. I've been involved with car audio for 15 years and this was my first competition. I brought my Mom with us since she bought me my first system I thought she would appreciate the thought. She did. In fact she asked me quite a few questions on the way home about some of it. Hmmm...was Mom actually paying attention all those years ago? Apparently so. :surprised:
> 
> For anyone who wasn't there, my boys came with us too. They worked on sound deadening for the doors, as well as the fiberglass box.


I thought it was great you brought your kids/mom along.
Enjoyed talking with you.
I liked how you had your build log displayed on the monitor in the car as a slideshow.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks goodstuff for the pics! I always remember to take them after everyone has left 

sirvent_95 props on getting the family involved! I'm sure steve already offered- but if I can lend a hand with anything please feel free to ask- seems like you are on the right track!

thanks again to everyone who made the trek out!


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> thanks goodstuff for the pics! I always remember to take them after everyone has left
> 
> sirvent_95 props on getting the family involved! I'm sure steve already offered- but if I can lend a hand with anything please feel free to ask- seems like you are on the right track!
> 
> thanks again to everyone who made the trek out!


Since you mentioned it...I'm obviously planning on finishing the sub enclosure cosmetically. However, beyond that I'm interested in learning about more advanced DSP Processing options. I used the built-in Pioneer automatic processing but I don't think it has the power to fine tune the staging in order to add more points to an IASCA score. 

I was also told that the amps couldn't quite keep up with a 90dB output during the scoring. So I am already planning to swap that out as well.

I would be very interested in learning more about today's advanced DSP units.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

sirvent_95 said:


> Since you mentioned it...I'm obviously planning on finishing the sub enclosure cosmetically. However, beyond that I'm interested in learning about more advanced DSP Processing options. I used the built-in Pioneer automatic processing but I don't think it has the power to fine tune the staging in order to add more points to an IASCA score.
> 
> I was also told that the amps couldn't quite keep up with a 90dB output during the scoring. So I am already planning to swap that out as well.
> 
> I would be very interested in learning more about today's advanced DSP units.


Between everyone at the shop we've used almost everything out there... We shall have to figure out where you would like to end up- a budget and then go from there! 

I would hold off on amps until you go active with a processor- those passives I'm betting are chewing up a lot of power.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wanted to say my scores were fairly consistent between Brian and Julian. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

Update on my Murano "build", so to speak. My wife was driving when somebody ran a stop sign yesterday, so she gently applied the brakes and immediately went sideways on the icy, slush covered road. Thankfully she only got her ego bruised and nothing else hurt. The car has some damage, though. Hard to tell in the pics but that rear wheel is crooked, now. And you can see the obvious body work needed after she took out the road sign.

The "good" news is that they'll have to get the right paint color for the car and that's the same paint I want to paint the sub box. I'm hoping that with some wheeling and dealing I can get this body shop to finish the bondo and paint on my sub box. Wish me luck.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. At least the SUV got to see some off road time. :laugh:

Glad to hear everyone is ok though. Sweet deal on getting a color match on the sub enclosure.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad to hear she is ok! Hopefully the suspension damage is minor. Gl' if ya need anything let us know!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

At least no one was hurt. Metal can be straightened. Hope it works out for you. Sounds like you are making lemonade.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...se-customs-spring-iasca-show.html#post1830161


----------

